

Fairchild Channel F Schematics - bane
http://channelf.se/veswiki/index.php?title=Schematics

======
bane
Bonus, dev kit and other goodies here
[http://channelf.se/veswiki/index.php?title=Main_Page](http://channelf.se/veswiki/index.php?title=Main_Page)

